# Jabón de platos en crema / líquido



## Tömk

Wie heißt das hier?

1.






2.





Auf Spanisch heißt das:
1. Jabón de platos (en crema).
2. Jabón de platos líquido.
PS: Die beiden sind "para lavar platos".

Vielen Dank!


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

*Geschirrspülmittel* or just *Spülmittel* are probably correct here. And instead of _Axion_ you should look for things like _Pril_. If you wanna get off cheaper, go to Lidl or Aldi...


----------



## Tömk

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> *Geschirrspülmittel* or just *Spülmittel* are probably correct here. And instead of _Axion_ you should look for things like _Pril_. If you wanna get off cheaper, go to Lidl or Aldi...


Axion, Pril, Aldi? Das ist nur ein Beispielbild! 

Geschirrspülmittel oder Spülmittel kommt immer als Flüssigkeit oder?

Aber was ist mit dem unten?




Das ist keine Flüssigkeit, sondern eine Creme. Wie heißt das auf Deutsch?


----------



## elroy

Nein, das Wort "Mittel" sagt nichts darüber aus, ob es sich um eine Flüssigkeit oder eine Creme oder sonst etwas handelt. Es ist ein Überbegriff.


----------



## Frieder

Tömk said:


> Das ist keine Flüssigkeit, sondern eine Creme. Wie heißt das auf Deutsch?



_Geschirrspülmittel_. Die wörtliche Übersetzung von _arrancagrasa _wäre _Fettlöser_.

Die Cremeform habe ich in Deutschland aber noch nie gesehen. Bei uns gibt es das nur in flüssiger Form – früher auch mal als Pulver, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## osa_menor

Ich habe mal im Netz geschaut. Für die Anwendung im Metzgerhandwerk und in der Gastronomie gibt es so etwas in pastöser Form unter dem Namen "Metzgerseife":
Metzgerseife Info - alles über die Metzgerseife


----------



## Tonerl

*Axion ist eine flüssige Seife, Pulver oder Paste, das Fett und Schmutz von Geschirr entfernt ! *


----------

